# Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?



## Andal (26. November 2015)

Mir geistern ständig neue Spinnruten durch den Kopf, die ich sicher gut gebrauchen könnte. Die jetzt neu erscheinenden Firmenkataloge tun da ein Übriges dazu. Dann komm ich aber auch wieder ins Grübeln, ob es tatsächlich einen echten Bedarf gibt, oder ob was anderes gleich noch viel besser wäre.

Daher eine ganz klare Frage. *Wie viele Spinnruten muss man mindestens haben, um vom Normal-Barsch bis zur Bodden-Oma gerüstet zu sein? Und welche Kaliber?*


----------



## vermesser (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Wenn gute Ruten, dann würde ich sagen:

1. bis 8 oder 10 Gramm ne ganz leichte für Barsche
2. bis 25 ne mittlere für Barsche, kleine Hechte, Zander mit Leichtgerät
3. bis 40 ne mittelschwere für Zander normal in ca. 2,70
4. bis 40 oder 50 ne mittelschwere kurze in 2,10 zum pirschen als Allround für Hecht, auch als Kleinbootrute für Dorsch
4. bis 80 oder 100 ne schwere ab 2,50- gleichzeitig für Boddenmuddi wie zum Pilken vom Kutter
5. eine Jerke mit ca. 80-100 Gramm
6. eine Mefo- und Stranddorschrute für normale Tage mit ca. 30 Gramm real
7. eine Mefo- Stranddorschrute für Wind und Welle mit 50 Gramm real...oder von der Seebrücke, Mole etc.
8. eine fette mit 150 oder 200 Gramm für Wels oder große schwere Pilker 

Damit sollte sich in Deutschland alles was auf Kukö beißt, auch potentiell fangen lassen.

Haben und nutzen tue ich mehr, reell betrachtet würde das aber reichen.


----------



## Trollwut (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ich würd mal sagen mit 4 Stück ist man schon gut aufgestellt - Waller ausgenommen.
-15g für Barsch, 15-30g für Zander, 30-60g für Hecht und 60-120g für Großhecht.
Je nachdem, welche Köder man bevorzugt und welche Gewässer man befischt.


----------



## jkc (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Hm,

rechne mal gerade durch:

-30g WG für Forellen
-40g WG für Forellen
-60g WG für Zander
-80g WG für Hecht
-100g WG Jerkrute
-180g WG Jerkrute
-120g WG Hecht- und Welsrute
-150g WG leichte Welsrute
-180g Wg schwere Welsrute
-200g WG Swimbaitrute für Hecht
-300g WG Swimbaitrute für Hecht

So, also die Antwort ist 11. 11 Spinnruten braucht man.|supergri

Oder doch 12? Überlege gerade nach unten hin um ne Barsch-Zanderrute zu erweitern, nur kann ich mich da zwischen drei Modellen nicht entscheiden. Vielleicht sinds also auch 14.

|supergri

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Gerne dürfen auch Namen genannt werden. Vielleicht gereicht es einem Suchenden ja zur richtigen Rute!?


----------



## Seele (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ganz Ehrlich? 

2 Stück, das reicht. 

10 sollte man aber mindestens haben, ist ja wie mit Tshirts


----------



## RayZero (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ich denke der "Sammelfaktor" ist beim Hobby angeln unumgänglich. Man kann immer nur mit einer Rute fischen, aber es gibt 1000 Gründe, sich viele Ruten anzuschaffen. Bei mir ist es genau so - es kommt der neue Daiwa oder Shimano-Katalog, auf einmal findet man eine Rute die so "porno" aussieht, dass man gern eine davon hätte. Man versucht sich ständig zu ermahnen, dass man in diesem Bereich schon X Spinnruten hat aber ... im Endeffekt landet die Rute dann früher oder später doch im Warenkorb :q 

Um auf deine eigentliche Frage zurückzukommen:

Ich denke, prinzipiell könnte man es Handhaben wie Trollwut. Sprich man kauft sich eine Rute pro WG-Sektor. Das reicht dem Otto-Normal-Angler aus und er fängt Fisch damit.

Mir reicht das irgendwie nicht aus - ob es sinnvoll ist sei mal dahingestellt. Aber allein im Bereich bis 15g könnte ich mir 5-6 verschiedene Spinnruten vorstellen. Die variieren dann in der Aktion und in der Länge, sind für unterschiedliche Methoden und Bedingungen geeignet. Schlimm oder :q


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Seele schrieb:


> 10 sollte man aber mindestens haben, ist ja wie mit Tshirts



Wie? Ein T-Shirt kann man tragen, bis es bricht, dann ein neues kaufen. Einer Angelrute würde ich das niemals antun! Oder etwa nicht!?


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Hallo Andal,

ich bin nur nebenbei Spinnfischer und habe derzeit acht Spinnruten, die meine Bedürfnisse abdecken, dazu kommen noch etwa 4 - 5  alte, die ich aber nicht mehr fische.
Aber bei ausgefuchsten Spinnfischern wird es sein wie bei mir beim Fliegenfischen, da hab ich derzeit 32 Ruten.
Hinzu kommt natürlich noch der Kaufreiz - oder wie Wilhelm Busch schrieb: "Ein Wunsch, ist er erfüllt, kriegt augenblicklich Junge".
Aber manches Neue muß nicht unbedingt besser sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Andal schrieb:


> Gerne dürfen auch Namen genannt werden. Vielleicht gereicht es einem Suchenden ja zur richtigen Rute!?



Ute, Peter, Daniel.
Darfs mehr sein? |supergri

Sag halt an, was du machen möchtest, oder wenn du nicht weißt, was du machen möchtest, was es für Spinnbare fische bei dir gibt, wir basteln dir dann schon ein Bedürfnis nach einer bestimmten Rute  #6


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Um mich geht es da eher weniger, da schiebt mir schon meine Hausbank den Riegel vor. Neben dem Amusement und offenen Geständnissen der Sammelwut, dachte ich auch an eine gewisse Information von anderen Anglern, insbesondere von solchen, die sich halt noch nicht so tief in die Materie gearbeitet haben.


----------



## thomas1602 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ich hab aktuell 2  
1 Forellen/Barschrute 2m lang bis 20g 
1 Zander Hechtrute 2,4m lang bis 50g Wurfgewicht, ab 5 g wirft sie sich aber ganz passabel

Die 2 Ruten reichen bisher seit 3 Jahren, Jetzt will ich mir noch 1 für das Angeln am Meer zulegen. (-40g ab 3m)

Grad wenn man hier ein bisl mitliest und sich die schönen Bilder im JDM oder Was habt ihr gekauft Thread anschaut, hat man öfters das Gefühl man braucht 20 Ruten . Aber so wirklich brauchen tut man die nicht wirklich zum Angeln. Ein Bekannter von mir hat insgesamt nur 3 Angeln, kommt halt immer drauf an, was man bereit ist für Kompromisse einzugehen. Ich hab das Gefühl desto länger man angelt, desto weniger Kompromissbereit wird man und desto mehr Ruten braucht man (gefühlt).


----------



## vermesser (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

1. bis 8 oder 10 Gramm ne ganz leichte für Barsche

*Abu Fantasista Shiro Nano mit 10 Gramm/ Mitchell Mag Pro EVX mit 8 Gramm*

2. bis 25 ne mittlere für Barsche, kleine Hechte, Zander mit Leichtgerät

*Abu Fantasista Nano mit 25 Gramm/ Shiro Nano mit 25 Gramm/ Mitchell Mag Pro EVX mit 18 Gramm, Shimano Yasei Aori in 2,70*

3. bis 40 ne mittelschwere für Zander normal in ca. 2,70


*Shimano Yasei Aspius/ Gutjahr Hi- Lite/ Abu Fantasista Nano*

4. bis 40 oder 50 ne mittelschwere kurze in 2,10 zum pirschen als Allround für Hecht, auch als Kleinbootrute für Dorsch 

*Abu Fantasista Suisho pro/ Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass/ Mitchell Mag Pro EVX*

4. bis 80 oder 100 ne schwere ab 2,50- gleichzeitig für Boddenmuddi wie zum Pilken vom Kutter

*Gutjahr X-Blade, Quantum Crypton Shotgun, Mitchell Mag Pro EVX*

5. eine Jerke mit ca. 80-100 Gramm

*Jenzi Avalon Inshore Jerk*

6. eine Mefo- und Stranddorschrute für normale Tage mit ca. 30 Gramm real

*RST Impulse Seatrout/ Okuma Luremania*

7. eine Mefo- Stranddorschrute für Wind und Welle mit 50 Gramm real...oder von der Seebrücke, Mole etc.

*Shimano Yasei Aspius in 3,00m, RST Impulse Spin*

8. eine fette mit 150 oder 200 Gramm für Wels oder große schwere Pilker 

*Gutjahr Ruffneck*

9. Belly bzw. Schlauchbootrute braucht man theoretisch nicht extra, aber  

*Mitchell Mag Pro EVX *


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie viele Spinnruten muss man mindestens haben, um vom Normal-Barsch bis zur Bodden-Oma gerüstet zu sein? Und welche Kaliber?



Muss sind 3 in der Best-Kompromiss-Länge 2,70m 9ft
eine bis echte 30g, Barsch, Forelle
eine bis echte 60g, Zander, Normalhecht
eine bis echte 120g, Großhecht, Wels

Das Gespann beide Yasei Aspius AX und Biomaster Select Shad kann das fast, die Aspius MH fällt leider bischen höher aus, sonst wäre es perfekt in der Best-Kompromiss B-Aktion.

Jetzt kann man das aber vervielfachen in der Länge, in der Aktion und die Lücken feiner auffüllen. Bei 8ft 9ft 10ft und A + B Aktionen und noch 2 dazwischen auf 5 WG-Stufen -- kommt man dann auf 30 notwendige Ruten! :m


----------



## Fr33 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Die Frage kann man pauschal gar nicht und wenn dann nur individuell beantworten..... 


ich wohne in Hessen und beangel neben einem Vereinstümpel den Main und Rhein. Da brauche ich schonmal keine Mefo-Ruten....


Ich angel auch nicht auf Wels .... egro brauch ich keine Welsrute


----------



## inselkandidat (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Da zitier ich mal den Herrn Norris: "alle" !|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Es kommt sicher auch darauf an, welches Gewässerprofil man befischt...Ich fische zu 95% in den Bodden und brauche vier Ruten:

Barsch+Zanderflitsche: Wft Penzill 1,95m bis 20 gr
Watschlampe : Savage gear Bushwhacker 2,13m bis 50gr
Hecht+Zanderjigge : Savage gear Bushwhacker 2,58m bis 80gr

ab Herbst wird die Wft dann gegen ne UB swimbait  ausgetauscht...|wavey:


----------



## u-see fischer (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Würde sagen, um in meinem Revier alle Bereiche abzudecken braucht *man* 3 Ruten, wenns dann im Urlaub auch mal an den Bodden gehen sollte, ev. auch noch eine 4. Rute.

Benötigt wird:

1. Barsch/Forelle
2. Zander
3. Hecht

Tatsächlich benötigt *Mann* deutlich mehr Spinnruten. Frauen kommen, anders als wir Männer, ja auch nicht mit einigen wenigen Paar Schuhe und einer Handtasche aus.


----------



## MikeHawk (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Brauchen würde ich sagen 5-6

 Haben leider über 70


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ein gewisser Lorkowski hat mal recht laut getönt, eine einzige Blechpeitsche würde genügen. Entweder lag er falsch, oder wurde einfach nicht gehört.


----------



## Chris1711 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Das ist das schöne an der Angelindustrie, man benötigt verschiedene Längen von Boot und Ufer. Dazu benötigt man dann noch unterschiedliche blanks den Ködern entsprechend 

Wenn man jeden Räuber abdecken wollen würde Wels, Hecht,barsch und Zander wären schon mal 4stk. Plus 4 Stk in passender Länge für das Boot.

Jetzt spezialisiert man sich aber im Laufe der Jahre auf Angeltechniken, wie z.b Drop Shot oder ähnlichem. " nein Schatz mit dieser Rute kann ich keine Drop Shot Montage führen " 

So kann man das Szenario immer weiter denken....


----------



## vermesser (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Aus meiner Sicht ist der Treiber für die Vermehrung der Ersatz durch immer höherwertiges Material, begünstigt durch Sonderangebote.

Der Vorgänger ist damit natürlich noch da. Ob das notwendig ist, sei dahin gestellt. Im Prinzip reichen 8-10 Ruten immer. Eine kurze, kräftige Barschrute ist gleichzeitig eine Bellyrute. Eine Boddenhechtrute taugt auch für Kutter und Kleinboot.

Notwendig sind mit Sicherheit nicht 15, 20 oder noch mehr Ruten.

Leider bringt aber der Verkauf häufig auch nicht soviel ein, dass es sich lohnen würde. Andererseits ist es rumstehendes ungenutztes Geld.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Wie viel man braucht ist immer unterschiedlich...je nachdem welche Gewässer und Zielfische man hat.

Ich brauche eigentlich nur 2 Spinnruten. Eine -40g für Zander und für unsere kleinen Hechte und eine - 15g für Forelle und Barsch. Trotzdem habe ich jetzt 5 Spinnruten (eben erst noch eine dazu gekauft...grundlos, nur weil ich die toll fand)


----------



## Pupser (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Die Antwort lautet 42!   :q


----------



## Waveman (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ich habe fünf die ich benutze und noch so einige im Keller die einstauben.

Shimano Speed Master 15-40gr, 3,00 m
Shimano Nexave 5-20gr, 2,70m
Mitchel Performance 10-28gr, 2,40m
Berkley fire flex 0-12gr, 2,10m
Cormoran Seacor 50-150gr, 2,70m

Dazu noch 2 Fliegenruten für Mefo (6 und 7/8er)

Wobei die Speed Master die meistgefischte ist, egal ob Mefo, Dorsche vom Ufer, Zander oder Hechte...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## daci7 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Die Antwort ist ganz leicht: Immer eine mehr als man hat.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Als Händler würde ich natürlich 100 und mehr sagen..


Als Angler komme ich mit mit 6 hin.

Leichte Spinrute -20g
Mittlere -40g
Für Gummis bis 15 cm
Für Gummis von 15cm - 25 cm
Bigbaitrute.
Jerkrute.


----------



## Schönbucher (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Bei mir sind´s  deren 4.

 Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 10-25gr./2,10m
 Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 20-45gr./2,40m
 Sportex Carboflex 45-75gr./2,70m
 Fin-Nor Megalite Lure -100gr./2,70m

 Und da ich das Spinnfischen eher nur Stiefmütterlich betreibe hoff ich mal das es bei deren vier auch bleiben wird.


----------



## jranseier (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4326229&postcount=66

ranseier


----------



## herby1 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein gewisser Lorkowski hat mal recht laut getönt, eine einzige Blechpeitsche würde genügen. Entweder lag er falsch, oder wurde einfach nicht gehört.



Voll fies! Das wollt ich grad in den Raum werfen. Eine Blechpeitsche hat damals (angeblich) alle Bereiche abgedeckt.Leider durfte ich sie nie in Händen halten...


----------



## mephisto (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Bei mir sinds z.Z. 4
1.Greys prowla platinium specialist 3,05 12-32g(Mefo)
2.Edge dynamic spin gipsy concept 2,4oder2,7 7-30 g(Mefo,Barsch,Äsche,Saibling)
3.Gamakatsu akilas deep diver&minnow jig 2,7m 10-45g(Zander,Hecht)
4.HR Predator 892h(Hecht)8´9´´,20-70g
....natürlich kann man dieses problemlos erweitern falls weitere Spezialisierungen und Methoden angewandt werden.Ob man nun für alles eine speziellle Rute braucht glaube ich nun auch nicht.Man muß halt bereit sein Kompromisse einzugehen.


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ich hab sie mal probieren "dürfen". Sie hat mich überhaupt nicht beeindruckt.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

ich brauche soviel Ruten, das ich alle meine Köder gut werfen (nicht schleudern),präsentieren , sowie einen harten Anhieb setzen kann. 
Köderspektrum bei mir von 40 bis 160gr. Hechtpralinchen…
dafür brauch ich derzeit 5 Ruten.
LG


----------



## Winzelmaster (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Also......
ich habe eine Sportex Black Pearl mit 60g WG in 2,7m Länge.
Sie ist für mich persönlich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Damit angel ich am Forellenpuff und auf Barsch, Hecht, Zander und alles was mir sonst noch an den Blinker springt.
In der Ostsee begleitet sie mich um Dorsche oder Platten vom Boot zu fangen. An der Nordsee habe ich sie schon erfolgreich auf Markrele und Wolfsbarsch eingesetzt.
Und ja, ich fühle an der relativ hartenRute jeden Zupfer.
Ich habe mir oft schon überlegt mir mal eine andere Rute zu kaufen aber nach reichlicher Überlegung dachte ich immer nur; Wozu ?
Dazu muss ich sagen dass ich als Kind auch mit ner Bambusstippe viele Flossenträger auf die Schuppen gelegt habe und daher evtl. meine Ansprüche nicht so hoch sind.
So, und nun viel Spaß beim Blättern in den schönen Angelkatalogen.
Lieben Gruß,
Marcell


----------



## XDorschhunterX (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



herby1 schrieb:


> Voll fies! Das wollt ich grad in den Raum werfen. Eine Blechpeitsche hat damals (angeblich) alle Bereiche abgedeckt.Leider durfte ich sie nie in Händen halten...




....aber leider gibt es keine Rute, die alles kann und abdeckt, selbst wenn sie 800 oder gar 1000 Euro kostet erste Originalmodelle werden von Sammlern wohl mittlerweile um die 1400 gehandelt. 

selbst oder gerade moderne Stöcker decken nicht alles ab. Das Schlimme für den Angler und Gute für die Angelindustrie, dass die Ruten immer spezieller für ihren Einsatzzweck ausgefeilt werden, so das die Zahl 42 (Kombos) für den vielseitig interessierten Angler wohl in greifbare Nähe kommt.|supergri#q:vik:

weiterhin ist noch zu beachten, dass man allein beim Wechsel der Köderart schon gleich teilweise die Rute mit wechseln kann, weil Gummi beim Jiggen einen anderen Rutencharakter verlangt wie z. B. Hardbaits oder Swimbaits.


----------



## Revilo62 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Aalso, mit einer Rute würde ich nicht klarkommen, der Tacklewahn im Bereich Spinnangeln fing an, als ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen das Karpfenangeln einschränken musste :

1. Winterbarschelrute Shimano Solstage 2,10m  WG real 15 g
    ( gekauft der großen Beringung wegen)
2. Pezon & Michel Invitation Finess  5-25 g 2,10 m 
3. ABU Veritas VRS 702-S medium 1/4 - 3/4oz 7 ft.
4. Shimano Stradic S81MH 8,6 ft. 15-50 gr.
5. Fox "Luc Coppens" 3,00 m Special Shad  ( MeFo)
6. Shimano Aspire XH 2,70 m  50 - 100 gr.
7. ABU Salty Stage 822+H 40/80 g ( leichte Boddenrute)
8. Pezon & Michel Spezialist Casting 1,90 m 7-28 g  vertikal
9. Berkley Pulse Big Fish 11 ft. 50 -180 gr ( Wallerspinne)

In Planung für die nächste Saison : 
*Palms Molla MSGS-73ML*



Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab sie mal probieren "dürfen". Sie hat mich überhaupt nicht beeindruckt.


 

 Na, ob sie das auch überhaupt vorhatte, ?|kopfkrat

 Es gab übrigens auch eine Zanderpeitsche,(oder Twisterpeitsche)  die war im Bereich Zander-Hecht ein wirklich universeller Stock. Keine Ahnung, wieso sie nicht den gleichen Hype erfahren durfte.


----------



## schlotterschätt (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Es gab übrigens auch eine Zanderpeitsche,(oder Twisterpeitsche)



Weder noch, das Teil nannte sich " Katapult "


----------



## Revilo62 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ihr meint doch nicht etwa die "Blechpeitsche" von 
Profi-Blinker
wenig Rute für seeeeeehr viel Geld  790 € VK-Preis damals
Hatte sie einmal in der Hand und probegewedelt, naja war nicht schlecht, aber da hätte mir meine Regierung den Schädel ...
ich mag gar nicht dran denken 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Meiner Meinung nach,ist man mit 3-4 Spinnruten schon gut ausgerüstet.
Von der leichten Barschflitze,bis zur schweren Hechtspinne ist dann
eigentlich schon alles dabei.Angler neigen doch oftmals dazu, den einen 
oder anderen Euro für das Hobby auszugeben.Das wird euch nicht anders
gehen als mir.Dann guckt mal in eure Köderboxen......rappelvoll.
Und wie viele Köder davon werden ungefischt, nur hin und her getragen.?
Ach ja,ich selber habe glaube ich 5 oder 6 Spinnruten ,nur für das Barschangeln.Und dann wären da noch 5 Echolote,auch wenn da drei ältere Geräte bei sind,seht ihr,dass ich schon ganz schön einen am Helm haben muß. Aber ich weiß,ich bin nicht alleine.


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> ...dass ich schon ganz schön einen am Helm haben muß. Aber ich weiß,ich bin nicht alleine.



Wir sind hier ja in so einer Art Selbsthilfegruppe, in der man frei sprechen kann! :m


----------



## rippi (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Man braucht alle und wenn sie nur im Schrank stehen!


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ist doch besser die alten Ruten zu verkaufen und zu verschenken.
Dann ist wieder Platz für etwas neues.
Dafür bekommt man dann meist auch manchmal etwas tolles geschenkt oder ein paar echt gute Tips und Plätze.

Vor allem, was nichts taugt muss gleich weg.
Das Leben ist zu kurz um sich zu lange mit Gelumpe zu befassen 

Möchte gerne alle meine Rollen dezimieren und (ausser BigGame, Waller und Fliege) nun komplett auf Shimano umstellen.
Kaufe erst eine neue wenn ich alte weg habe.


----------



## vermesser (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wir sind hier ja in so einer Art Selbsthilfegruppe, in der man frei sprechen kann! :m



:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## fishingoutlaw (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

alle Längen in jeder Gewichtsklasse = verdammt viel  
und Schlussendlich auch noch jeweils eine billige zum ackern und ne teure für die Lieblingsfische ....
Ach ja ich vergass .... natürlich einen kompletten Satz für Stationär- und dann noch für Baitcastrollen.


----------



## fischforsch (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Alle!


----------



## Revilo62 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Alle!



Widerspruch, Euer Ehren, nicht Alle braucht Man(n), nicht wirklich. 
Nur welche Man(n) nicht braucht, muss Man(n) selbst entscheiden .

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## vermesser (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Das Problem ist, dass man als ambitionierter Spinnfischer sehr schnell vom 100. ins 1000. kommt. Zunächst reicht eine "Barschrute". Dann stellt man aber fest, dass diese für bestimmte Bedingungen zu lang, kurz, schnell oder was auch immer ist...oder dass es was besseres gibt, was grade günstig zu haben ist. 

Das ganze macht eigentlich keinen Sinn und ist auch nicht notwendig...ohne Frage. Aber es macht Spaß.

Dazu kommt die Faulheit, nicht genutztes auch wirklich sofort zu verkaufen.

Oder die "Angst", man könnte es noch brauchen.

Und so hat man mehr und mehr..und nutzt eigentlich nicht die Hälfte.


----------



## RayZero (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Krass wie viele als leichteste Spinnrute eine 25g auf Barsch und Forelle haben :m ... finde mittlerweile schon eine ML mit ca. 15g auf Forelle too much :q

Aber auch sehr interessant dieser Thread ... Good work Mr. Andal |wavey:


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Kommt halt auch druff an, auf was man persönlich abfährt.

Ich werd mir bestimmt keine zehn UL-Kombos zulegen, da ich halt nun mal von der Grundausrichtung her auf größere bis sehr große Köder stehe.

Insofern sind 15 g WG (Barsch) bei mir absolute Allgemein-Untergrenze, mit leichterem Zeug fang ich gar nix an (ist mir viel zu fisselig - mich nervt ja schon das Minisnap-Gepopel).


----------



## Franky (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

So viel isses gottseidank nich.... :q:q

Eine 20g Speedmaster in 3 m, 25 g Excape in 2,70, 45 g Kathargo in 2,70, 50 g Speedmaster in 2,70, 55 g Quantum in 3,10 und 75 g Shotgun in 2,70..... Als "aktive" Ruten....
Daneben noch 35 g Quantum in 2,40, 60 g Quantum in 2,70, 80 g Eigenbau in 3 m, 90 g Excape in 3 m, 150g Excape in 3,15 m, die eher sporadisch eingesetzt werden.
Mit "UL-Kram" kommen wir hier in unseren Gewässern nicht wirklich weit. Main bei "Stillstand" ginge da vielleicht noch, aber Nidda und Nidder haben zu viel Dampf.


----------



## vermesser (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

@ Ray Zero: Naja, das mit den 25 Gramm ist ja auch so eine Sache. Eine klassische Spinnrute mit 25 Gramm kann teilweise real weniger ab als eine moderne mit 10 Gramm. Das kann man so nicht verallgemeinern.

Die Frage ist auch, wie große Ansprüche stellt man an die "optimale Rute". Schon du hast da wesentlich höhere Ansprüche als ich. Ich würde dein Köderspektrum wahrscheinlich komplett mit einer Rute großteils abdecken...das Thema hatten wir ja im JDM Tread.

Nicht zu vergessen spielen auch die finanziellen Möglichkeiten und die Bereitschaft, Geld in die Hand zu nehmen eine Rolle...manch einer macht lieber Kompromisse und nutzt das Geld anders.


----------



## dirtjumper05 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Also ich hab eine DAM Effzett Pro Zander in 2,70 und die hat bis jetzt jeden Fisch an Land gebracht mit ner 3000 Penn Sargus 2 und 0,16 geflochtene Daiwa 8 Braid in Pink Von dem Geld was ich an Ruten Spar Füll ich lieber die gummibox auf


----------



## ricoh_ (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ich sag immer: nur ein Angler der pleite ist, sagt dass er genug Angeln hat!

Aber: ich denke auch, dass die Hersteller etwas übertreiben. Häufig wird eine Rutenserie in einer Vielzahl von Abstufungen in Hinblick auf Wurfgewicht, Länge und Aktion angeboten. Frei nach dem Motto "wenn ich einem Angler zwei Ruten verkaufen kann verdiene ich auch das doppelte."

Ich meine, guckt euch doch mal diese so genannten Tremarellaruten an! Eine Rute mit WG 0 - 3 g und eine andere Rute, vom gleichen Hersteller, gleiche Serie, mit 1 - 4 g. Und dann geht das ganze so in sieben Abstufungen weiter! Und da soll ein großer Unterschied zwischen einer Nummer 0, 1 und 2 sein? Ach komm hör auf! 

Das gleiche Spiel läuft auch bei Spinnruten und dergleichen. Ich sag nicht, dass es blödsinnig wäre sich eine ganze Palette zu kaufen, aber ich begegne dem Ganzen inzwischen mit einiger Vorsicht. Wenn du aber seit Jahren regelmäßig raus gehst und begeistert auf Raubfisch angelst: dann kauf dir gerne so viele Ruten wie du meinst dass du sie brauchst. 

Ich nehme selten mehr als zwei Ruten ans Wasser mit. Ist mir einfach zu umständlich, und der Keller wird langsam voll :/ lieber etwas Gutes, mit haltbarer Rolle wovon ich lange etwas habe als 20 Ruten die ich eh nicht fische 

Ist halt meine Meinung.


----------



## Knut82 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ein Mann braucht mehr Spinnruten als er Spinnrollen hat aber weniger als er bespulte Spulen hat.

 Ich hab aktuell zwei. Eine 2,10 bis 12 Gramm und eine (ü20 Jahre alte) 2,70 mit 30-60 Gramm. Was da noch zwingend fehlt ist nicht schwer zu erkennen. 2,40 mit 10-40 Gramm. Und die steht hier auch bis zum Jahresende. Außerdem muss bis März nächsten Jahres noch ne MeFo-Rute kommen.


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Eine besonders arge Zeit der vermeintlichen Unterversorgung ist aktuell jetzt. Es kommen neue Kataloge heraus, die ersten neuen Stöcke stehen in den Läden und es kommen die Messen. *"Habe ich wirklich alle, die ich brauche? Alles so schön bunt hier, kann mich gar nicht richtig entscheiden!"*

Die andere arge Zeit ist dann so ab Ende der Schonzeiten, wenn es wieder rausgeht und man die Kollegen am Wasser trifft. *"Hab ich wirklich die richtigen Ruten, oder wäre vielleicht die noch was...!"*

Im Sommer ist es dann wieder ruhiger. Mann fischt zwei, drei Ruten, weil die ja letztens schon gefangen haben, montiert sind, griffbereit in Auto, oder Boot warten.

Aber so ab dem Herbst geht es wieder los, diese nagende Pein... ich habe übrigens auch aktuell wenigstens eine zu wenig!

Und an jede neue Rute muss ja auch noch eine neue Rolle, oder!?


----------



## Franky (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Andal schrieb:


> Und an jede neue Rute muss ja auch noch eine neue Rolle, oder!?



Aber sowas von selbstverständlich! Es muss natürlich das neueste Modell sein, das Mann vorher bei 4 Besuchen beim Dealer des Vertrauens befingert hat. Und dann dabei die Unsicherheit - ist es wirklich die RICHTIGE Rolle....


----------



## jkc (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Andal schrieb:


> ...
> Und an jede neue Rute muss ja auch noch eine neue Rolle, oder!?



Ja, definitiv! Rute ohne Rolle geht gar nicht.:q

Nachher müsste man noch "umschrauben".|uhoh:

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Da könnten eigentlich auch gleich Integralruten angeboten werden. Beim Rutenbau wird die Rolle gleich ein fester Bestandteil von det janze. |supergri


----------



## vermesser (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Andal schrieb:


> Da könnten eigentlich auch gleich Integralruten angeboten werden. Beim Rutenbau wird die Rolle gleich ein fester Bestandteil von det janze. |supergri



Das klingt für mich nach einer bahnbrechenden Idee für Shimano!! Mit Schnur. Und NUR diese funzt auf der Rolle    .


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



jkc schrieb:


> Ja, definitiv! Rute ohne Rolle geht gar nicht.:q
> 
> Nachher müsste man noch "umschrauben".|uhoh:
> 
> Grüße JK


Mit dem umschrauben allein,ists ja nicht getan.Schnur durch die Ringe fädeln,Vorfach und Snap anknüppern..in der Zeit haben andere bereits 5 Min.Vorsprung zum Gewässer,macht aufs Jahr gerechnet, etliche verplemperte Stunden.Zeit ist Fisch[emoji28] 

Aber ich gestehe,eine neue Rute ist auch für mich ohne neue Rolle irgendwie kaum denkbar..und umgekehrt.

Irgendwie ein Teufelskreis..[emoji4]


----------



## vermesser (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Nee, da bin ich anders. Ich schraub die Rolle vom Vorgänger an den Nachfolger. Sonst wirst ja gar nicht mehr fertig mit einkaufen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Meine bessere Hälfte lacht sich immer halb tot,wenn von mir der Spruch
kommt,........jetzt habe ich alles an Angelkram.Zum Glück ist sie ziemlich
entspannt, wenn hier und da mal ein paar Ruten auf dem Flur rumstehen, oder mal irgend ein Gerödel  auf dem Tisch rumliegt.Aber irgend etwas aus dem Rutenwald......verkaufen ???......geht auch nicht,kann man ja vielleicht irgend wann, doch noch mal gebrauchen.


----------



## vermesser (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Aber irgend etwas aus dem Rutenwald......verkaufen ???......geht auch nicht,kann man ja vielleicht irgend wann doch noch mal gebrauchen.



Wenn ich mich davon nur los machen könnte :c ...


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich nach einer bahnbrechenden Idee für Shimano!! Mit Schnur. Und NUR diese funzt auf der Rolle    .



In der Art hatte Mitchell vor über 40 Jahren was am Start. Nannte sich "Dual 500". Da war an der Rute der Griff durch eine Schraube teilbar. Den ösenförmigen Rollenfuß schraubte man so dazwischen. Perfekter Formschluss und Design vom Feinsten. Leider sehr schwer, auch für eine damalige Hechtrute und wirtschaftlich die totale Nullnummer.


----------



## zokker (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ich habe 2. Marken ???. Eine für Finessangelei 2,40 m / ???-40g und eine Hechtpeitsche 2,70 m / ??-135g, mit der wird auch auf Zander geschleppt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mit dem umschrauben allein,ists ja nicht getan.Schnur durch die Ringe fädeln,Vorfach und Snap anknüppern..in der Zeit haben andere bereits 5 Min.Vorsprung zum Gewässer,macht aufs Jahr gerechnet, etliche verplemperte Stunden.


Da haste exakt recht.  #6

Wenn das denn man reicht, um einen guten Schlagschnurknoten fürs FC und Einhänger anzubinden und auf Zug zu testen ...

Deswegen braucht man eine Systemrolle und eine passende Systemberingung. 
Ich schaffe das mit den Wechselspulen und Wechselrollen bisher nur mit der Arc-Family durchzuziehen.


----------



## Riesenangler (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Eigentlich hat Mann doch nie genug. Am besten pro Rute, eine Rolle und nur mit dem einen Köder bestückt. Alles andere ist doch nur "Pfuscherei".:q


----------



## gerald5701 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Hab jetzt ein Jahr Angeln mit einer Spinnrute + Rolle überstanden. Muss ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, weil ich die Wirtschaft nicht entsprechend fördere? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenangler (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Jepp. Du bist ja ein extremer Minimalist. Schäm dich.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



gerald5701 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ein Jahr Angeln mit einer Spinnrute + Rolle überstanden. Muss ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, weil ich die Wirtschaft nicht entsprechend fördere?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




|kopfkrat............Geizhals........:q


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



gerald5701 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ein Jahr Angeln mit einer Spinnrute + Rolle überstanden. Muss ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, weil ich die Wirtschaft nicht entsprechend fördere?



Sei dir meines Mitleides sicher, das wird auch bei dir werden!


----------



## gerald5701 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Danke für Euer Mitgefühl. Ich werde Eure Zeilen ausdrucken und der Finanzministerin vorlegen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



gerald5701 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ein Jahr Angeln mit einer Spinnrute + Rolle überstanden. Muss ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, weil ich die Wirtschaft nicht entsprechend fördere?



Was haben wir denn da,einen bekennenden Tackleverweigerer und Ketzer?[emoji28] 

Aber sei dir sicher,auch Du wirst geläutert werden.Nicht heute oder morgen aber es wird geschehen. 

Noch befindet sich der Tackleaffendämon auf deiner Schulter im Entwicklungsstadium.

Aber er wird wachsen..wie ein latent schlummernder Virus.

Und du wirst ihn nie ganz besiegen[emoji12]


----------



## Guinst (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ich benutze bis jetzt nur eine Rute pro Saison. Alle 2-3 Saisons wird gewechselt. (jch verkaufe den Vorgänger)
Wenn ich weniger Kompromisse eingehen würde, wäre mein Bedarf mit 3 Ruten gedeckt. Allerdings müsste ich dann andere Kompromisse eingehen. Welche Rute kommt mit, welche Köder dazu?
Bei dem bißchen Zeit, das ich zum Angeln habe bin ich lieber breitbandig/universell unterwegs.


----------



## Kaka (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich werd mir bestimmt keine zehn UL-Kombos zulegen, da ich halt nun mal von der Grundausrichtung her auf größere bis sehr große Köder stehe.



Bei mir genau andersherum. 4'' Köder am 14 g Kopf ist meist das maximale was ich fische. Schwereres Zeug nervt mich auf Dauer beim Werfen. Meine Zielfische sind aber auch "nur" Forelle, Aitel, Barsch und Zander. Hecht gezielt eigentlich nie.

Gerät habe ich in den letzten Jahren einiges gekauft und verkauft. 4 Spinnruten sind geblieben bzw. habe ich grad:

*1. Palms Gallery GTGS 58 ML Minnow 1,73 m, 3-10 g*
Zum Watangeln am Bach. *Traumrute! *Kann ich wirklich jedem empfehlen, der sich fürs leichte Bachforellen-/Aitelangeln mit Minnows/Twitchbaits interessiert.  

*2. Palms Molla MSGS 65L 2MF 1,96 m, 3-10 g*
Zum Bootangeln auf Barsch. Muss man nix sagen. Kennen viele. Super Stecken.

*3. Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger Sensitive 2,40 m, 7-24 g*
Habe ich neu und noch nicht gefischt. Wird aber denke ich mein Allrounder zum Barsch-, leichten Zander- und evtl. auch Forellenangeln vom Ufer. 

*4. Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II 2,44 m 10-50 g*
Uferangeln Zander und Hecht. Sehr selten im Einsatz. Falls mich die Shad Jigger Sensitive überzeugt, wird die Greys evtl. noch gegen eine Shad Jigger Rapid ausgetauscht. 

Ich hatte auch schon mehr. Braucht man aber nicht, wenn man ehrlich ist


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Jetzt muss erst mal etwas in der Klasse 10-30 gr. her. Mittellang, so um die 240 cm und pfeilschnell.


----------



## Kaka (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt muss erst mal etwas in der Klasse 10-30 gr. her. Mittellang, so um die 240 cm und pfeilschnell.



Guck dir die Shad Jigger Sensitive an. Wie gesagt, ich hatte sie noch nicht am Wasser, aber die macht einen top Eindruck. Falls noch schneller und auch bedeutend mehr Besenstil gewünscht, könnte die 5-30er Akilas passen. 

Ich zähl auch mal noch die auf, die ich mal hatte, aber mitterweile verkauft sind. Mal sehen, ob ich noch alle zusammen bringe:

Savage Gear Bushwhaker 2,58 m, 20-60 g
Shimano Yasei Aori 2,10 m, 7-13 g
Shimano Yasei Aori 2,10 m, 9-15 g
Shimano Yasei Red Aori 2,10 m, 9-15 g
Shimano Yasei Red Perch 1,90 m, 1-10 g
Mitchell Mag Pro Lite EVX 1,90 m, 4-18 g
Mitchell Mag Pro Lite EVX 2,20 m, 12-40 g
Daiwa R'Nessa Jiggerspin 2,40 m, 3-15 g
Gamakatsu Akilas 2,10 m, 5-30 g
Abu Garcia Veritas 2,10 m, 6-18 g
Abu Garcia Vendetta 2,40 m, 5-20 g
Jackson STL X-Pro Lite Spin, 1,98 m, 5-15 g
Tailwalk BackHoo 672 ML, 3,5 - 10 g

Ich glaub das wars. Schon etwas krank, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich den Schein erst vor 3 Jahren gemacht habe


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Kaka schrieb:


> Guck dir die Shad Jigger Sensitive an.



Bei der finde ich den Griff unmöglich. Jetzt habe ich mich endlich durchgerungen geteilte Griffe zu akzeptieren...... aber bei der hätten sie ja wirklich das letzte Stückerl auch "verkorken" können. Da ist die Akilas viel hübscher!


----------



## Kaka (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei der finde ich den Griff unmöglich. Jetzt habe ich mich endlich durchgerungen geteilte Griffe zu akzeptieren...... aber bei der hätten sie ja wirklich das letzte Stückerl auch "verkorken" können. Da ist die Akilas viel hübscher!



Die Akilas ist top. Ich hatte sie aber nicht lange, weil mich der tierisch kratzeranfällige Blank genervt hat. Viele mag das nicht stören, für mich wars ein Verkaufgrund. 

Hehe, so hat jeder sein No-Go. Bei mir wäre das noch wenn der Handballen auf dem geriffelten Gewinde des Rollenhalters aufliegt. Das nervt mich an meiner Greys II. Daher wird sie wohl noch ausgetauscht


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Wie heißt es so schön. Jeder erfüllte Wunsch ist auch gleichzeitig das Ende eines Traumes. Wir wollen doch gar nicht die perfekte Rute jemals finden und den Fisch des Lebens fangen. Da wäre einfach mit zu vielem Schluss, was wir doch so lieben!


----------



## Kaka (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so schön. Jeder erfüllte Wunsch ist auch gleichzeitig das Ende eines Traumes. Wir wollen doch gar nicht die perfekte Rute jemals finden und den Fisch des Lebens fangen. Da wäre einfach mit zu vielem Schluss, was wir doch so lieben!



So ist es! #6


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

@ Kaka:

Klar, ist doch cool. Und logisch dazu - bist ja ein echter Forellenbach-Freak.

Jeder wie er mag - wär doch mega langweilig, wenn jeder dasselbe mögen würde


----------



## Kaka (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ Kaka:
> 
> Klar, ist doch cool. Und logisch dazu - bist ja ein echter Forellenbach-Freak.



Könnte man sagen. Macht mir bisher einfach am meisten Spaß. Allein von der Natur her, zum Sonnenaufgang mitten im ländlichen Bach stehen. Oh Man, wann ist endlich der 1. März. Vermisse es jetzt schon. Im Gegensatz dazu reizt es mich z.B. überhaupt nicht einen Meterhecht zu fangen. Ich peile jetzt für 2016 eine intensivere Barschfischerei an. Und meine Bachforellen PB (50 cm) darf auch weiter raufgehen. Wobei die Fischgröße für mich nur sekundär ist. 

P.S Finde den Thread und die verschiedenen Ansprüche hier sehr interessant. Kommt bestimmt noch viel lesenswertes dazu.


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



> Jeder wie er mag - wär doch mega langweilig, wenn jeder dasselbe mögen würde



Ein angeltechnisches "Nordkorea" auf dem Stand der frühen 60er Jahre!? Da ist es mir deutlich lieber, von einem überbordenden Angebot beinahe erschlagen zu werden!


----------



## cin4040 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ich habe nur eine Rute im Einsatz, die ich hier gebraucht von einem Boardi(heißen die so?) gekauft habe. Die Savage Gear Bushwaker 20-60g in 258. 

Ich muss zugeben, dass das erst mein erstes "richtiges" Raubfischjahr ist, aber bisher konnte ich damit alles an Land bringen, vom 38er Barsch bis zum 97er Hecht. Bin wirklich mehr als zufrieden, auch wenn ich bereits mit der Zanderkant Rute geliebäugelt habe und wohl nur der Umstand, das ich Student bin, mich daran hindert zuzuschlagen.

Sehr interessantes Thema auf jeden Fall und erstaunlich wie viele Ruten einige am Start haben. Da können die qualitativen Unterschiede ja gar nicht so krass sein zwischen den Ruten, sonst würde man sich doch eher von schlechteren Ruten trennen? #d


----------



## pike-81 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Moinsen!
Das kann man doch überhaupt nicht über's Knie brechen. 
Die Rutenanzahl ist abhängig von den verschiedenen Zielfischen, den Methoden, den Revieren und dem Geldbeutel. 
Wenn man sich auf eine Beute mit einer Methode spezialisiert, kommt man mit weniger Tackle aus, als wenn man von Barsch bis Waller alles mit der Spinne rausziehen will. 
Allein beim Hecht kann sich jeder Tacklejunkie total austoben. 
Von der leichten Twitchcombo bis zum BigBait-Brügel bleibt da kein Auge trocken. 
Interessant wird es erst, wenn die Bude voller Angelzeug ist, aber im Fangbuch nur ein kleiner Teil vorkommt. 
Jeder muß selber herausfinden, was er warum braucht. 
Petri


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Interessant wird es erst, wenn die Bude voller Angelzeug ist, aber im Fangbuch nur ein kleiner Teil vorkommt.



Haha|supergri|supergri|supergri da hab ich schon so einige Spezialisten bei beobachten können, Privat wie teilweise auch hier und auf anderen boards, da wird sich haufenweise teures tackle gekauft und alle paar Wochen/Monate immer wieder nachgekauft, weil man ja immer das neuste und teuerste Zeug braucht, aber selten das einer von den mal nen guten Fisch raus haut!!!!:q:q:q

Ich hab da eine ganz andere Philosophie was mein tackle betrifft, ich kauf mir nur soviel wie unbedingt nötig und nicht soviel wie möglich! Ich pass auch meine Köder an mein tackle an und nicht mein tackle an meine Köder |supergri

Ich hab aktuell 6 Spinnruten im Einsatz für Barsch, Zander, Hecht und Waller und komm damit sehr gut zurecht und fang vorallem auch gute Fische damit ohne mich großartig einschränken zu müssen was den Fangerfolg betrifft!

Schließlich geh ich angeln um Fisch zu fangen und nicht um irgendwelche bling bling Ruten/Rollen gassi zu tragen und mich an irgendwelchen neuen bling bling Ringen/Griffen zu erfreuen!

Sicher ist das schön und angenehm wenn man ne gute Kombo fischt, aber solang diese Kombo bei mir funktioniert und ich meine Fische damit fang, bleibt diese auch in meinem Besitz und wird nicht dauernd ersetzt weil Hersteller XY einen schöneren Griff oder stylischeren Rollenhalter raus gebracht hat!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Revilo62 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Den echten Sammler erkennt man nicht an dem, was er hat, sondern an dem, worüber er sich freuen würde.
 _Marc Chagall_

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

An einem Chagall hätte ich auch Freude. Stell dir vor, was man für so einen Schinken Angelzeug kaufen könnte! :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ganz der Praktiker[emoji28]


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ganz der Praktiker[emoji28]




SO siehts aus#6

Wärend die einen noch überlegen was sie sich wieder für ne neue Rute bestellen können, sind die anderen schon am Wasser und fangen ihre Fische:q:q:q


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Vermutlich würde ja schon der Gegenwert der jährlichen Versicherungssumme für so ein Bild jeden Angelkeller sprengen.


----------



## Dakarangus (29. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ich kann nur klar sagen: Ich liebe Spinnruten... :k

Ultraleicht, leicht (kurz & lang), mittel, eine schwere universelle, eine schwere GuFi.

Jetzt schwirrt noch eine schöne Pollack-Spinnrute durch meinen Kopf |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Alex.k (29. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ich würde sagen drei, wenn man den Zielfisch Wels herausnimmt. L/M/H.

Ich habe die Ruten in dieser Form zusammengestellt:

1-7g (Barsch/Forelle) / 2000er Rolle
7-28g (Forelle) / 2500er Rolle
(30) 40-80g (Hecht/Zander) / 4000er Rolle

Grüße.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



cin4040 schrieb:


> Da können die qualitativen Unterschiede ja gar nicht so krass sein zwischen den Ruten, sonst würde man sich doch eher von schlechteren Ruten trennen? #d


Hier gehts ja nicht um Frauen - hier gehts um wirklich Wichtiges wie Angelruten..
Da trennt man(n) sich nicht, man(n) sammelt..

Davon ab :
Ne leichtere um die 10 Gramm WG

ne straffere, mittlere um die 30 - 50 Gramm WG

Ne schwerere so um die 80 Gramm WG

Damit sollte man (ausser Waller) klarkommen...

Brauchen und haben wollen sind aber halt 2 Paar Stiefel...


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Seele schrieb:


> Ganz Ehrlich?
> 
> 2 Stück, das reicht.
> 
> 10 sollte man aber mindestens haben, ist ja wie mit Tshirts



Richtig,

eine bis 40g. für Barsch und Forelle sowie kleinere Köder/ggf.leichtere Zanderwobbler.

eine bis max. 100g. (oder 80, je nach Härte).

Spezialfälle : Meerforelle und Waller.

2 Ruten reichen i.d.R. völlig aus .

R.S.


----------



## Dakarangus (29. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



BigFishHunterNRW schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell *6 Spinnruten* im Einsatz für Barsch, Zander, Hecht und Waller und komm damit sehr gut zurecht und fang vorallem auch gute Fische damit ohne mich großartig einschränken zu müssen was den Fangerfolg betrifft!



Du Asket 


Wenn ich ganz ehrlich (zu mir) wäre würde ich mit 2 Spinnruten auskommen, einer 20g Rute für Barsch und Forelle und einer 100g Rute für Hecht.
Zander & Wels gibts bei mir nicht.

Aber die mittlere spinnrute kann auch spaß machen und eine kurze spinnrute nur zum forellen flitschen macht noch mehr drillspaß, und die UL erst, und dann gehts im Urlaub noch nach Norwegen und da _braucht_ man ja... |rotwerden


----------



## ulfisch (29. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Man würde wahrscheinlich sogar mit einer auskommen und den entsprechenden Ködern.

ManN hingegen kann eigentlich kaum genug haben, zu jeder Rute gibts ja auch ne schöne Rolle ach macht das Spass:vik:

Jeder wie er will.


----------



## Franky (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Richtig,
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Sie.... er hat Jehova gesagt!!!! :q:q:q


----------



## sevone (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



BigFishHunterNRW schrieb:


> SO siehts aus#6
> 
> Wärend die einen noch überlegen was sie sich wieder für ne neue Rute bestellen können, sind die anderen schon am Wasser und fangen ihre Fische:q:q:q



Dies beschreibt recht gut meine aktuelle Situation.

Ich habe derzeit 5 Spinnkombos im Arsenal, von denen ich 3 recht  regelmäßig nutze. Meist bin ich vom Boot aus mit Gummis ab 15cm und  entsprechenden Wobblern, Blinkern und (Bleikopf)Spinnern auf Hecht  unterwegs. Im Sommer und im Winter kommt auch der Barsch (und die anderen 2 Kombos) des öfteren  hinzu.

Im Gegensatz zu einigen Textpassagen hier im Thema muss  ich sagen, dass mir kein "Tackleaffe" auf der Schulter sitzt. Ich bin  mit meinen Kombos zufrieden und sehe für mich deshalb aktuell keinen  Verbesserungsbedarf; dieses Jahr habe ich mir z.B. noch keine Rute/Kombo  gekauft. 
Ich kenne jedoch das Gefühl, an der Ausrüstung  "rumzuoptimieren (oder, zu glauben, dass dies notwendig sei)" aus  früheren Zeiten und muss sagen, dass es sich ohne dieses Gefühl viel  besser lebt. Wohlbemerkt habe ich mir keinen Verzicht auferlegt; ich  habe einfach dieses Verlangen nicht mehr.


----------



## Margaux (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



sevone schrieb:


> Ich kenne jedoch das Gefühl, an der Ausrüstung "rumzuoptimieren (oder, zu glauben, dass dies notwendig sei)" aus früheren Zeiten und muss sagen, dass es sich ohne dieses Gefühl viel besser lebt. Wohlbemerkt habe ich mir keinen Verzicht auferlegt; ich habe einfach dieses Verlangen nicht mehr.


 
 Wie hast Du es denn geschafft, dieses "Verlangen" zu überwinden? Ich habe eigentlich auch "meine" Kombos gefunden, nachdem ich sehr viel rumoptimiert habe, betrete ich aber ein Angelgeschäft, ist die Gefahr, daß mich eben dieses Verlangen überkommt, sehr sehr groß...


----------



## sevone (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Ich habe dieses Verlangen nicht aktiv "bekämpft ". Ich denke es ist zum Erliegen gekommen, weil ich momentan das Gefühl habe, mit einer Modifikation von Kombos oder neuen Ruten keinen Beitrag zu besseren Fangergebnissen leisten zu können.


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Naja- ich glaube zu besseren Fangergebnissen führen neue Ruten, Rollen etc. nur gaaaaaaaaaaanz selten  . Das ist auch nicht der primäre Zweck eines Kaufs. Eher ist es eine Freude an der Technik, Leichtigkeit...der zusätzliche Meter...was auch immer.

Vergleichbar zum TV: Auch mit dem XXL Bla bli blubb kommt nix besseres, als auf meiner alten Röhre plus Digitalreceiver  . Trotzdem gönnen sich viele hier was.


----------



## sevone (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Auch wenn man aus meiner Antwort etwas anderes schlussfolgern könnte, bin ich absolut der Meinung, dass ordentliches Gerät guten Fangergebnissen zuträglich ist. Wenn mich der Lauf einer Rolle stört, begebe ich mich schon auf die Suche nach Alternativen; ist nur nicht so.

Im übrigen erachte ich auch so scheinbar rein "luxusbetonte" Attribute wie Freude an leichtem Lauf, optimaler Balance als mittelbar fangfördernd, da man so länger konzentriert und motiviert fischen kann.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Vergleichbar zum TV: Auch mit dem XXL Bla bli blubb kommt nix besseres, als auf meiner alten Röhre plus Digitalreceiver



Man sieht zumindest das ab und an dargebotene Programmelend stechend scharf[emoji4] 

@sevone
So gesehen richtig,Angelgerät ist primär zwar Werkzeug aber mit dem passenden macht das "arbeiten" mehr Laune.


----------



## zokker (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> So gesehen richtig,Angelgerät ist primär zwar Werkzeug aber mit dem passenden macht das "arbeiten" mehr Laune.


Mehr Laune machts. Aber mein alter Meister hat immer gesagt: Ein guter Handwerker kann auch mit schlechtem Werkzeug gute Arbeit leisten.


----------



## Andal (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



zokker schrieb:


> Mehr Laune machts. Aber mein alter Meister hat immer gesagt: Ein guter Handwerker kann auch mit schlechtem Werkzeug gute Arbeit leisten.



Hatten wir zufällig den gleichen Lehrherren? Wir hatten Werkzeug, das war garantiert schon beim Turmbau zu Babel im Einsatz. Spaß an der Arbeit hat das keinen gemacht!


----------



## zokker (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*



Andal schrieb:


> Hatten wir zufällig den gleichen Lehrherren? Wir hatten Werkzeug, das war garantiert schon beim Turmbau zu Babel im Einsatz. Spaß an der Arbeit hat das keinen gemacht!


Ha ha.  Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch.


----------



## Hr. Schneider (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Guten Tag,

ich dachte, dass passt hier ganz gut rein: Ich suche ich eine passende Kombination mehrerer Ruten/Rollen, dabei interessieren mich eher nicht bestimmte Modelle (außer vllt. als Bsp.), sondern eher Richtwerte.

Ich bin – wie sollte es anders sein – blutiger Anfänger. Ich war bisher fünfmal angeln, jedes Mal auf Zander und jedes Mal Schneider. Dabei habe ich bisher eigtl. alle gängigen Techniken ausprobiert: *Jiggen/Faulenzen, Blinker/Spinner, Wobbler, DS und toten Köderfisch*. Das ganze braucht wohl etwas mehr Zeit als ich dachte, aber das wird schon....

Worum es mir hier geht: Bisher habe ich mit drei Ruten-/Rollenkombinationen gefischt, die mir überlassen wurden und eher alles abdecken. Ich will jetzt im Januar anfangen, meine eigene „Sammlung“ aufzubauen. Bisher habe ich mir schon eine Rolle zum Jiggen zugelegt (*Balzer Top Spin 8300*, war stark reduziert). Ich werde auf jeden Fall im Laden kaufen / mich beraten lassen, aber ich wüsste im Vorfeld gerne, auf was ich achten muss – also die Parameter innerhalb derer sich meine Ruten/Rollen bewegen müssen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier etwas weiterhelfen?

*Die Einsatzgebiete* wären:
Barsch/Forelle/Zander/Hecht
Bach/Fluß/Kanal/Weiher/See
Gufi/Blinker/DS/Wobbler/Köderfisch

Ich möchte dieses Spektrum möglichst kompakt abdecken, ich dachte an *drei Ruten/Rollen* – eine *leichte Spinn-/DS-Rute (ca. 5-25g WG)*, ein *mittlere Spinnrute (ca. 10-60g WG)* und eine für den *Köderfisch (WG 10-60g?)*. Wäre das vernünftig machbar? Ich möchte halt einfach keinen Gerätewald zuhause haben – genauso wenig am Wasser...Vom Budget her dachte ich so jeweils an ca. 150€ pro Rolle+Rute, komme ich damit hin? Wo liegt jeweils ungefähr die Untergrenze. Die Dinger werden dann auch eine ganze Weile ihren Dienst tun, für mich ist Robustheit ein wichtiges Kriterium. Dazu die folgenden Fragen:

- kann ich dieses Spektrum mit drei Ruten vernünfig abdecken? V.a. bei der ersten Kombination bin ich mir sehr unsicher (leichte Spinn-/DS-Rute)
- wie sehen in Etwa die Anforderungen wg. Länge und Aktion aus? (Kommt das folgende hin: Barsch/Forelle/DS-Zander: bis 2,4m, etwas weichere Spitze; Zander/Hecht: 2,7m, harte Spitze; Köderfisch-Rute: ab 3m relativ weich?)
- sehe ich das richtig, dass ich für die Köfi-Rute eher nicht so tief in die Tasche greifen muss, wie für die anderen beiden?
- da ich mir die Sachen nach und nach zulegen will, mit welcher würdet ihr anfangen?
- welche Rollen brauche ich noch?
- muss ich noch etwas beachten, was ich vergessen habe?
- sehe ich das richtig, dass der Januar „Restposten-technisch“ günstig ist?
Wäre echt schön, wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte....


----------



## Revilo62 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

@Hr. Schneider 
bist zwar im richtigen Forum, aber in diesem Thema wird eher über die Menge der Spinnruten und den Erfolg des Tackleaffen geschrieben, entweder schupst Dich ein Moderator ins richtige Thema oder Du legst ein neues Thema ( gefühlt das 1000.) an, dann kann Dir besser geholfen werden

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Angler2097 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Kopier den Text und mach nochmal einen eigenen Thread auf in der Rubrik "Günstig Kaufen und Tipps" |wavey:


----------



## Hr. Schneider (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

OK, mach' ich - Danke!


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Spinnruten braucht Mann?*

Moin,

regelmäßig in Benutzung hab ich 3 Ruten.
Mangels Zeit und ansprechender Gewässer in der Umgebung komme ich fast nur im Urlaub (bzw. wenn ich gezielt zum Angeln weg fahre) zum fischen.

1. Barsch/Döbel am kleinen Flüsschen mit teilweise hohen Ufern und Krautfahnen im Wasser (wenn ich hier doch mal los komme): 2,79m, 7-23g (real eher 4-20g)
2. Meerforelle an der Küste: 3m, 8-32g (optimal 15-25g)
3. Lachs am Fluss: 2,70m, 15-45g (Wobbler mit 10g sind unterste noch werfbare Grenze, normal 15-30g)

Allerdings habe ich auf der Suche nach den drei Ruten jeweils noch 1-2 andere gekauft und jetzt stehen die hier rum... Wie das halt so ist... #d


Gruß
Ingo


----------

